# Liquid Soap lather question



## DS_Kiki (Aug 31, 2018)

I am still very new to making liquid soap and am hoping that i can get some help with a lather question. I am a experienced hot process soap maker but only recently delved into making natural liquid soap. I use the gls method for this recipe (700g olive oil, 200g coconut oil, 100g castor oil, 225g KOH, 450g glycerin, 225g distilled water) to make the paste then dilute 1:1. It comes out a great super translucent amber color, mild and lathers great on a shower pouf and also lathers great when used diluted in a foamer bottle. My question is why doesn't it lather on a wash cloth or on hands? Is this just the nature of natural liquid soap or am i doing something wrong?


----------



## DS_Kiki (Sep 1, 2018)

Should I use more coconut oil or perhaps dilute it further? Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Susie (Sep 3, 2018)

That's about right.  I use foamer bottles for my GLS hand soap.  Works a charm.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 3, 2018)

Two things to get lather -- sufficient dilution and some way of causing aeration. When you put LS on a washcloth or your hand, you have to add enough water to the soap so it can foam. Your LS might be 30% pure soap, but you may have to dilute it down to 5% or less pure soap to foam decently. The dilution needed for a foamer pump gets you closer to that. 

And then you have to do something to actually cause the foam to form. When you put bar soap on a washcloth or your hand, you get the dilution and some aeration by the simple act of rubbing the bar against your hand, but you have to also rub some. A pouf is more efficient at aeration, and a foamer pump does the aeration for you.


----------

